# Show Off Those Sexy Stretchies!!



## oOskittlesOo

LOL I thought itd be fun to have a thread to embrase our stretch marks!! Zoee posted a thread about them not too long ago with an amazing poem!! So I thought eh why not? To you lucky ladies who dont get them... :finger:

:rofl: I'll start.. First one shows em a bit better, but let me see your sexy stretch marks ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

You can barely see yours at all, lucky!

Most of mine are on my butt (Christ knows how) so don't think I can show those off :haha:
Seriously, I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## airbear

Same! I have a ton all over both butt cheeks (my butt has grown the most I swear)! It's ridiculous. Plus my boobs are covered. I'm just starting to get some on my thighs! I actually have yet to get any stretchies on my baby bump other than on the skin that covered where my navel ring was!


----------



## sequeena

These pics are from about 16 weeks. I could lie and say they're the result of pregnancy but they're not!! I've had them for years and they have not faded, grr!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/1921.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/16weeknakedbelly2.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/16weeknakedbelly.jpg

I have them on my boobs, top of my arms, belly, hips, bum, thighs and back of my knees :cry:


----------



## emyandpotato

This is such a good idea! I'll upload some photos when I'm not naked, just got out the shower :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay here are mine, please don't laugh. Taken just now so my almost 29 week bump :flower:


I also have loads on my cleavage but don't feel like flashing you all :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 26.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 147


----------



## emyandpotato

.... Side ones didn't upload in the first post.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 26.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 74


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

aww your bumps are lovely girliess! i had loads of stretch marks with my first pregnancy which have faded but i know il get more :( :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm going to take a picture of mine really soon :thumbup: let's be proud of our mommy marks ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Sorry they're so big... But here are my sexy stretchies :blush:
https://i55.tinypic.com/sl4hdz.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2gw8j0y.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/296c07o.jpg
I have some on my legs, and boobs too.


----------



## emyandpotato

Chrissy you have the most perfectly rounded bump ever! Jealous of your tan too, wish I wasn't so pale.


----------



## charlotte88

Don't shoot me but i dont have any lol. None that i have found yet anyway and i inspect in the mirror haha. 
My mum didnt get any either so i hope i follow her footsteps. its not through any magic trick i have though, as i am rubbish with remembering to put creams on etc 

xx


----------



## Chrissy7411

emyandpotato said:


> Chrissy you have the most perfectly rounded bump ever! Jealous of your tan too, wish I wasn't so pale.

Awh thank you! Tan then hon :thumbup: if I'm in the son too long I get DARK lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

Haha are you joking? England doesn't get sun, and if it does it isn't nearly hot enough to tan my skin, I'm practically albino =p


----------



## Chrissy7411

REALLY? That's so weird haha. I live in Texas and there is always sun... Even in winter lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd be jealous usually but it was hot the other day and I was just SO uncomfortable, probably cos I'm just not used to the heat. Probably nothing compared to the heat in Texas though.


----------



## jc_catt

Awww :) Great idea Skye. I nearly cried over mine the other day and I just have 
them on my hips and some light ones on my butt :(


----------



## Bexxx

Oh my goodness. 
I had a stretch mark free tummy this afternoon - just got changed and one has appeared within the last couple of hours, how fast was that?! :wacko:
I'm not too bothered, my hips/thighs/behind are already covered!


----------



## krys

I wish I could show mine off, but (luckily) they're only on my boobs!! I do have one where my belly button was pierced. It's like in between the two holes :shrug:
Fingers crossed that my bump stays stretchie freeee! You all have lovely bumpys btw :flower:


----------



## JessicaAnne

I would upload mine, but my belly looks like I've just eaten loads of pies atm :haha: 
Plus there from Evie! A present from our LO's until mothers day ;) :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

krys said:


> I wish I could show mine off, but (luckily) they're only on my boobs!! I do have one where my belly button was pierced. It's like in between the two holes :shrug:
> Fingers crossed that my bump stays stretchie freeee! You all have lovely bumpys btw :flower:

Same, all of mine are on my boobs so I won't show you guys them :thumbup: :haha:

I think I'll end up with one on my belly piercing because it becomes really uncomfortable and I can sort of feel it stretching.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol mine are luckily only right on my tummy, and some white one on my hips.. I have a basically hugeeee ass prepregnancy so I'm lucky not to have any there.. My boobs are pretty big prepregnancy also so I've got a few on the sides but they're like a white/grey color. Lol


----------



## Chrissy7411

All mine appeared in the last week or two :dohh: I thought I was in the clear, then one day after a shower I noticed like a million! I had no idea where they came from :cry: haha.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I had some on my boobs also pre-pregnancy but they were like white/silver, now their bright purple and red. I'm sure they'll fade though. I'm not so scared of stretch marks, I'm more scared of loose skin and salulite (however its spelt).


----------



## emyandpotato

krys said:


> I wish I could show mine off, but (luckily) they're only on my boobs!! I do have one where my belly button was pierced. It's like in between the two holes :shrug:
> Fingers crossed that my bump stays stretchie freeee! You all have lovely bumpys btw :flower:

Mine has done that, and the piercing seems to have stretched and gotten really red and sore which is weird as I haven't worn the actual piercing in years :shrug: You can probably see it on the photos actually, looks gross.


----------



## Marlarky

My body looks like a roadmap!! Aaron was trying to scratch his way out from everywhere :haha:

Boobs, stomach, back, hips, thighs, legs, knees, back of arms,

Yeah.. It's bad lol :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

I've heard of them being on the back of girls knees, yikes! Thats the only place I haven't been moistrising until lately.


----------



## Leah_xx

I have them everywhere!!
I didnt get stretch marks until like the last few weeks of pregnancy.
i will show u guys them then in my pregnancy. 
and now to show that they do go away. 
if u guys want


----------



## emyandpotato

^^^ yes please!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Yes Leah that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

The only place I've got stretch marks from pregnancy is on my boobs so far, on the outer side. 5-6 on the right and 2 on the left. Bio-oil really does help them fade too.

Just tried to take a picture with the webcam but brightness of the screen reflects so you can't see (N) 

I've been targeted with cellulite though.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Leah_xx said:


> I have them everywhere!!
> I didnt get stretch marks until like the last few weeks of pregnancy.
> i will show u guys them then in my pregnancy.
> and now to show that they do go away.
> if u guys want

Yes! I need to know there is hope :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

These are my stretch marks now.. 
Gotta find pics of before..
 



Attached Files:







Photo06062210_2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 39









Photo06062210_1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 31









Photo06062210.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Leah_xx

you can see a little bit of them on the bottom of my side.
cant find a good pic for u guys tonight,
will have to find one tomorrow
but believe me they were bad!!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 52


----------



## dreabae

Chrissy7411 said:


> Sorry they're so big... But here are my sexy stretchies :blush:
> https://i55.tinypic.com/sl4hdz.jpg
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2gw8j0y.jpg
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/296c07o.jpg
> I have some on my legs, and boobs too.

I love your bump!!:flower:


----------



## dreabae

I dont have pictures yet but I have mascara all over my face from a show soo Ill take some later. I got that weird dark like down the miffle of my belly and a bunch of stretchies on my sides


----------



## Leah_xx

dreabae- i had that when i was pregnant.
it seriously just went away like 3 months ago


----------



## dreabae

Leah_xx said:


> dreabae- i had that when i was pregnant.
> it seriously just went away like 3 months ago

:haha: Its soo weird to look at. I know alot of pregnant women get it but like actually seeing it on my self is soo weird. lol


----------



## SmartieMeUp

dreabae said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> dreabae- i had that when i was pregnant.
> it seriously just went away like 3 months ago
> 
> :haha: Its soo weird to look at. I know alot of pregnant women get it but like actually seeing it on my self is soo weird. lolClick to expand...

It's either the brown line or a line of hair.


----------



## Marlarky

Here are my stetchies just over 28 weeks pregnant. They got soooooooo much worse the last 12 weeks, I was looking at these and I thought, "Wow those arent TOO bad!!" then I looked at my stomach just now..... :( :haha:

Notice where I used to have my belly button pierced, and how it looks now??? So sad :cry:

This is one front pic, and my left&right love handle stretchies
 



Attached Files:







stretchies again.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 44









stretchies left love.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 26









stretchies right love.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Marlarky

Here's another front and a "closeup" of the left and right side of my belly button =\

And a 37 week bump picture to show just how more stretched out I got hahah for comparison (only 9 week difference)
 



Attached Files:







stretchies left.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 22









stretchies right.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 16









stretchies.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 26









37 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dreabae

SmartieMeUp said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> dreabae- i had that when i was pregnant.
> it seriously just went away like 3 months ago
> 
> :haha: Its soo weird to look at. I know alot of pregnant women get it but like actually seeing it on my self is soo weird. lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's either the brown line or a line of hair.Click to expand...

:haha: Well I shave the line of hair to see the brown line hahahaha! But really this brown line goes like from my chest bone to my pelvic bone. My happy trail all stays below my belly button but I seem to get this one very dark black hair right in the middle of it :dohh: hormones


----------



## vicky125

lol.. never mind the face but this was me 3 days before i gave birth



and about 5 mins ago :D


----------



## kimmy04

I don't have any yet (fingers crossed) I heard you can still get them the last couple weeks!!


----------



## x__amour

29 weeks PP. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 44









4.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 40









2.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## candicex

I got my first one on my stomach yesterday, but I am too depressed to show it =(
I've put bio oil and cocoa butter on like 3 times a day since I've seen it. I hope it doesn't spread =(


----------



## Leah_xx

Kimmy- i got mine the 3 weeks before i had gracelynn


----------



## Marlarky

x__amour said:


> 29 weeks PP. :thumbup:

Shannon, are those your knees?? Thats what mine look like!! But mine come from my bikini line all the way down to my knees. Horrible horrible stretchies lol


----------



## x__amour

Marlarky said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks PP. :thumbup:
> 
> Shannon, are those your knees?? Thats what mine look like!! But mine come from my bikini line all the way down to my knees. Horrible horrible stretchies lolClick to expand...

They are the side of my legs on my calves on some on my thighs. I have them all up the side of my thighs but they've really started to fade. :flow:
99.9% of my stretchies are from the swelling of preeclampsia. BOO BITCH BOO. :(


----------



## Leah_xx

Shannon Im right there with you about the stretch mark.
they are on the inside of my thighs on my inside of knees.
and i was starting to get preeclampsia that last week i was pregnant with her. 
thats one of the reasons i had her at 37 weeks


----------



## _laura

I have horrible ones on my tummy
that was about 4 months ago
 



Attached Files:







Photo 91.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 51


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Laura- did your tummy itch??


----------



## _laura

yep like hell.
i had to put a cold flannel on it most of the time to sooth the itching

my stretchies are the same colour as my skin now.
the only ones that are visible are the ones on the top of my arms


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ouch :nope: I'm sorry. I'm gettin my stretch marks but I'm so glad they aren't itching!


----------



## abbSTAR

I'll show you mine now girls, they really do fade mine are really light now :flow:


----------



## abbSTAR

*My Bump!*

https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/142/cimg0003ub.jpg

*Four Months!*

https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6687/sam0484k.jpg

https://img861.imageshack.us/img861/7984/sam0485x.jpg

*NOW *(taken five minutes ago especially for youuu :D)

https://img585.imageshack.us/img585/1231/sam1017d.jpg

(Exuse my gimpy face)
https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9830/sam1016e.jpg

https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2782/sam1018.jpg


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Wow they really did lighten up!! :thumbup: makes me feel a bit better about mine!


----------



## abbSTAR

Yepp, i wasn't so sure at the beginning they were bright red and angry!
but now they arent so noticeable its just because i have so much loose skin you see them.

but hopefully you wont be as abnormally large as me, i got SO huge :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

abbSTAR said:


> Yepp, i wasn't so sure at the beginning they were bright red and angry!
> but now they arent so noticeable its just because i have so much loose skin you see them.
> 
> but hopefully you wont be as abnormally large as me, i got SO huge :flow:

I'm starting to think Im not going to get a cute bump!! Mines seemed to stay the same. :( The last month I haven't seen any change.. :wacko: Yours was big and beautiful!! It's so "popped"!!!


----------



## abbSTAR

Skyebo said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> Yepp, i wasn't so sure at the beginning they were bright red and angry!
> but now they arent so noticeable its just because i have so much loose skin you see them.
> 
> but hopefully you wont be as abnormally large as me, i got SO huge :flow:
> 
> I'm starting to think Im not going to get a cute bump!! Mines seemed to stay the same. :( The last month I haven't seen any change.. :wacko: Yours was big and beautiful!! It's so "popped"!!!Click to expand...

You will trust me, i'll show you me at 25 weeks now..
i think i more than popped, i thought he would come out of my belly button i stretched so much :flow: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







65404_1754408901276_1270544946_32076376_5680784_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## oOskittlesOo

> You will trust me, i'll show you me at 25 weeks now..
> i think i more than popped, i thought he would come out of my belly button i stretched so much

oh good!! :wacko: I see eveyones bumps looking like they're having a baby and I get jealous because mines still looking like a "B".


----------



## we can't wait

Figured I'd better go ahead and add a stretchies bump picture--_ just in case _I don't have a bump soon. 

I wouldn't call them sexy stretchies... but they're just a sign my little lady is growing. :cloud9:

It's also proofed! :winkwink:

edit. picture removed.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Beautiful bumps, but I have no stretch marks yet...


----------



## DollFaceJessi

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/226762_169296273126426_100001381627214_388870_831112_n.jpg

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/250512_175509042505149_100001381627214_429780_4359647_n.jpg


----------



## x__amour

What a cute little crown! :D


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Me from the side, YIKES ! 
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/253512_176396775749709_100001381627214_434941_2881865_n.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

DollFaceJessi said:


> Me from the side, YIKES !
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/253512_176396775749709_100001381627214_434941_2881865_n.jpg

That looks photoshopped.


----------



## we can't wait

If you suspect something, you should just report it to an admin. They've said a million times not to call troll on the open forum.

I don't know much about photoshop (yeah, I'm a loser. :blush:) So I wouldn't really know. :/

Back on topic! Love all the bumps ladies! What do they call stretchies again? Service stripes or something? :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thank you Kelly!! :)


----------



## we can't wait

Startiemeup-- I've PMed you, hun :flow:

Skye-- I always smile when I see you online lol. Chrissy noticed that she missed Holly. Poor thing. :lol: And you should stop talking bad about your bump, btw. It looks adorable. and I LOVE your new default. I have a dress similar to that, but it's browns & oranges. Basically I look like a large popsicle when I wear it. :blush:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

we can't wait said:


> Startiemeup-- I've PMed you, hun :flow:

"Inbox contains 0 messages.
You have 0 messages stored, of a total 100 allowed." I've reported that specific post and explained my reasons.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Startiemeup-- I've PMed you, hun :flow:
> 
> Skye-- I always smile when I see you online lol. Chrissy noticed that she missed Holly. Poor thing. :lol: And you should stop talking bad about your bump, btw. It looks adorable. and I LOVE your new default. I have a dress similar to that, but it's browns & oranges. Basically I look like a large popsicle when I wear it. :blush:

LOL poor Chrissy!! I saw that she was like "DAMNIT!!!!" hahahahah. Poor girl! :(
I'm not trying to talk bad about it :( i'm just jealous of everyone with bumps that look like bumps.. Lol. When I wear a shirt it just looks like a belly... :dohh: 
hahahah I dout you look like a Popsicle!! Unless it's like orange on top and brown on the bottom :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

Startiemeup-- You've already responded to my PM... lol

Skye-- I know what you mean. Do you have maternity jeans with a belly band on them? They made me feel more comfortable when I was in that awkward belly/bump stage. It's like you have a bump... but it's not super firm yet. The belly band just supports your belly a little bit :thumup: Haha, ok, well, maybe I don't look _exactly_ like a popsicle... but looking like a popsicle beats feeling like a whaleeee. :lol:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Startiemeup-- You've already responded to my PM... lol
> 
> Skye-- I know what you mean. Do you have maternity jeans with a belly band on them? They made me feel more comfortable when I was in that awkward belly/bump stage. It's like you have a bump... but it's not super firm yet. The belly band just supports your belly a little bit :thumup: Haha, ok, well, maybe I don't look _exactly_ like a popsicle... but looking like a popsicle beats feeling like a whaleeee. :lol:

No I don't have any. All my jeans fit except around my waist! It seems like I should have this amazing bump since I'm not gaining all over and my bump is really hard already, it just looks.. Blehh. Lol. Well you're right, I'd rather feel like a popsicle then a whale!! You're definitely not looking like a whale though!


----------



## we can't wait

Pshh, don't look at me naked.

:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:holly: whaaaatttt? Why not?! Lol :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Hahaha! :holly:


----------



## HarlaHorse

For those who got really really bad stretch marks and loose skin, did yous use anything like cocoa butter or bio oil to prevent them? :flow:


----------



## _laura

Umm I did but in all honesty all that foes is keep them moisturiser. It doesn't help fade them too much. That happens naturally. You can hardly see mine now.


----------



## vicky125

i used cocoa butter every second day from the very beginning (dont like the feel of moisturiser much) and had my first one by 16 weeks... by 36 weeks id had heaps and i was like "theres no use using it anymore.. my body is already ruined enough :("


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Pre-pregnancy stretch marks are beginning to show up on my hips now - deeper. I've gained more on my right boob (seems to be the only one which is leaking atm).


----------



## keljt1127

I have purple ones on my sides..... :blush:
and just recently in the last ween , which sucks! i got some on my left side of my stomach but they are slivery not purple


----------



## cabbagebaby

abbSTAR said:


> Yepp, i wasn't so sure at the beginning they were bright red and angry!
> but now they arent so noticeable its just because i have so much loose skin you see them.
> 
> but hopefully you wont be as abnormally large as me, i got SO huge :flow:

my belly's like yours but my stretch marks havent faded as much as yours did by 4 month but yeah we were both abnormally large together .. ! :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Marlarky said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks PP. :thumbup:
> 
> Shannon, are those your knees?? Thats what mine look like!! But mine come from my bikini line all the way down to my knees. Horrible horrible stretchies lolClick to expand...

Mine go down that far too! I even got some on my ankles because the swelling was so bad. 

Marla when did you get pregnant again?! I swear i miss way too much around here. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks PP. :thumbup:
> 
> Shannon, are those your knees?? Thats what mine look like!! But mine come from my bikini line all the way down to my knees. Horrible horrible stretchies lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mine go down that far too! I even got some on my ankles because the swelling was so bad.
> 
> Marla when did you get pregnant again?! I swear i miss way too much around here. Congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hahah wellllllllllll im not really sure when. My BC didnt kick in yet and i took the morning after pill and it didnt work :dohh: FOB and I arent even together anymore, I left the prick about a month and a half ago. Not really sure how far along I am, I have a dating scan on the 24th. Im a lot more excited now than I was when I found out though, I was soooooo scared of being a single mom to 2 only 11 months apart. Im getting more used to the idea every day though!! thankss :)


----------



## DollFaceJessi

SmartieMeUp said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> Me from the side, YIKES !
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/253512_176396775749709_100001381627214_434941_2881865_n.jpg
> 
> That looks photoshopped.Click to expand...

Me photoshopped? Funny, hahahaa ;)


----------



## DollFaceJessi

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0203.jpg

Dont be jealous cause my bumps beautiful. ;)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I had my reasons, on which have been discussed in PM's. And I apologise for the assumption.

And lastly... Jealous?


----------



## xSarahM

Ladies, ladies..

After all the fakes on here, i think we're all cautious at trusting people.
Lets not get nasty.


----------



## AmyBear

This is my first bump pic :D I had stretch marks, pre- pregnancy but i have noticed they have started to get alot more red/purple.. xx
 



Attached Files:







247526_105027179590743_100002503843677_43643_3157718_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## holly2234

Marlarky said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks PP. :thumbup:
> 
> Shannon, are those your knees?? Thats what mine look like!! But mine come from my bikini line all the way down to my knees. Horrible horrible stretchies lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mine go down that far too! I even got some on my ankles because the swelling was so bad.
> 
> Marla when did you get pregnant again?! I swear i miss way too much around here. Congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah wellllllllllll im not really sure when. My BC didnt kick in yet and i took the morning after pill and it didnt work :dohh: FOB and I arent even together anymore, I left the prick about a month and a half ago. Not really sure how far along I am, I have a dating scan on the 24th. Im a lot more excited now than I was when I found out though, I was soooooo scared of being a single mom to 2 only 11 months apart. Im getting more used to the idea every day though!! thankss :)Click to expand...

Oh nooo! What happened with you two?

Ohh i hope the scan goes well. Im moving house that day too :) You'll do great. Hows your LO doing now?


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks PP. :thumbup:
> 
> Shannon, are those your knees?? Thats what mine look like!! But mine come from my bikini line all the way down to my knees. Horrible horrible stretchies lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mine go down that far too! I even got some on my ankles because the swelling was so bad.
> 
> Marla when did you get pregnant again?! I swear i miss way too much around here. Congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah wellllllllllll im not really sure when. My BC didnt kick in yet and i took the morning after pill and it didnt work :dohh: FOB and I arent even together anymore, I left the prick about a month and a half ago. Not really sure how far along I am, I have a dating scan on the 24th. Im a lot more excited now than I was when I found out though, I was soooooo scared of being a single mom to 2 only 11 months apart. Im getting more used to the idea every day though!! thankss :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nooo! What happened with you two?
> 
> Ohh i hope the scan goes well. Im moving house that day too :) You'll do great. Hows your LO doing now?Click to expand...

O Aaron is doing great! very very fussy..... but great! LOL! 
Uhh, FOB was just like very controlling and like psychologically abusive, i finally got the balls to leave him nd im living with my mom now. She doesnt know about this 2nd LO yet, & im dreading telling her!!


----------



## missZOEEx

aw skye! this was a good idea! look how many people have contributed their stretchmarks. this thread has turned out rather successful. 

just for those who didn't see the "birthmarks" poem; By Cassie Fox. 

https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/Birthmarks-CassieFox.jpg

&& my side stretchmarks @ 29 weeks. :/
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/DSC00491.jpg

im super lucky and stretchmark free everywhere else though! (for now....)  

https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/29weeks.jpg


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thank you for the idea Zoee <3 :flower: and for reposting the poem!! Psh you've gone almost stretchmark free! Lucky girl!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Oh Zoe, when you posted that poem by Cassie Fox I thought you must have gotten many many stetch marks, you don't have hardly any :flower: they'll fade straight away I'm sure, I wouldn't worry girlie :flower:


----------



## missZOEEx

that's alright loooovely.  
I have a bad feeling they're going to start popping up soon... kinda getting itchy. :/


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ahhhh try not to itch! I've got more then you on my mini bump and mine aren't even itchy!!


----------



## dreabae

missZOEEx said:


> aw skye! this was a good idea! look how many people have contributed their stretchmarks. this thread has turned out rather successful.
> 
> just for those who didn't see the "birthmarks" poem; By Cassie Fox.
> 
> https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/Birthmarks-CassieFox.jpg
> 
> && my side stretchmarks @ 29 weeks. :/
> https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/DSC00491.jpg
> 
> im super lucky and stretchmark free everywhere else though! (for now....)
> 
> https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/29weeks.jpg

Zoe is it weird that we are both due the same day, having boys, AND have stretch marks in the same exact place? My sides are the only place I have them too!!! :dohh: lol


----------



## missZOEEx

Skye1. (HarlaHorse) Nope! I was just super worried that I would get them everywhere.. so my mum sent me that poem to make me feel better. :) but i really do hope they fade quickly.... 

Skye2. (Skyebo) I CAN'T HELP IT! lolol... but it's strange coz im itchy up the top of my bump.. don't you usually get them lower first!? eugh, your so lucky. itchy tummy is annoying. :/ 

&& draebae; it is a little strange... its super cool though! haha. :D:D


----------



## dreabae

missZOEEx said:


> Skye1. (HarlaHorse) Nope! I was just super worried that I would get them everywhere.. so my mum sent me that poem to make me feel better. :) but i really do hope they fade quickly....
> 
> Skye2. (Skyebo) I CAN'T HELP IT! lolol... but it's strange coz im itchy up the top of my bump.. don't you usually get them lower first!? eugh, your so lucky. itchy tummy is annoying. :/
> 
> && draebae; it is a little strange... its super cool though! haha. :D:D

:haha: too many similarities. lol


----------



## missZOEEx

haha yep! and is Alecsander a second middle name? or last name? 

if it's a middle - both of our son's have two middle names. one of those being Alexander/Alecsander. :D Roman James Alecsander & Isaac Alexander Charles. :
There's another similarity. ;)


----------



## Lexilove

I have one weird one on my side but I swear prenatal yoga, moisturizing and water have helped.


----------



## dreabae

missZOEEx said:


> haha yep! and is Alecsander a second middle name? or last name?
> 
> if it's a middle - both of our son's have two middle names. one of those being Alexander/Alecsander. :D Roman James Alecsander & Isaac Alexander Charles. :
> There's another similarity. ;)

:haha: Its a middle name lol 

we are strangly alike.


----------



## keljt1127

dreabae said:


> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> aw skye! this was a good idea! look how many people have contributed their stretchmarks. this thread has turned out rather successful.
> 
> just for those who didn't see the "birthmarks" poem; By Cassie Fox.
> 
> https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/Birthmarks-CassieFox.jpg
> 
> && my side stretchmarks @ 29 weeks. :/
> https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/DSC00491.jpg
> 
> im super lucky and stretchmark free everywhere else though! (for now....)
> 
> https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/29weeks.jpg
> 
> Zoe is it weird that we are both due the same day, having boys, AND have stretch marks in the same exact place? My sides are the only place I have them too!!! :dohh: lolClick to expand...


I ONLY had them on my sides to... then when i hit 39 weeks my tummy started!!!! grrrrr


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ahaha Zoee that is weird.. :wacko: well try to not itch!!!


----------



## BlondieBride

Bump


----------



## Shannyxox

I have stretch marks on my thighs :( Do they fade?! x


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/stretchies.jpg

these are my stretchies from when i was pregnant with Aiden i havent got any new ones...yet but they have started turning color again, they used to be jst the color of the rest of my skin so u couldnt really see them but not the case for long :(


----------

